
APM IO – The Ultimate Product Management Portal - rakeshnc
https://www.notion.so/nag/APM-IO-9764b9a2dfc64318ab1b2ec337e7f7e9
======
rakeshnc
Hello Everyone!

We launched APM IO today!

The Ultimate Product Management Portal

APM IO is an online portal to help students and early professionals to break
into the competitive field of product management. We host courses by leading
instructors, distribute cheatsheets and interview guides and also showcase a
list of resources to help you develop the product mindset

Features

Courses/Cheatsheets/Learning Resources

Hustle your way and break into product management, online courses on product
development, product creation, and more.

Community

Join a community of like-minded/aspiring product managers and grow together!

Blog

Must-read articles for developing that product intuition

Book Recommendations

Must-read books for Product Managers to boost software development,
prototyping, analysis, and user experience skills.

Product Management Portal

A job board that accumulates all product management jobs over 14+ sources, it
is updated every day so that you are the first one to know

Get exclusive access to APM IO:

[https://upscri.be/apmio](https://upscri.be/apmio)

Top 50 Product Management Frameworks

[http://apmio.innovationscalar.com/](http://apmio.innovationscalar.com/)

#productmanager #productmanager #productmanagment #productmanagment
#productmanagement #product #productmanagers #startup #productstrategy
#productleadership

